# Passwords on TivoWebPlus 1.4.0



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I just upgraded my zippered HDVR2's to TWP 1.4.0 and edited the username and password in the tivowebplus/tivoweb.cfg file. But it always bypasses the username and password and lets me straight in. I'm a bit nervous about having it wide open.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

It will let you in if you're on your LAN. If you were try to access from a WAN, you would be prompted for UID and password. This is from the tivoweb_config.html in the docs folder that is included with the twp package:

```
LAN_Auth = 0
If set to 0 then clients on the local network will not be prompted for 
authentication, but external clients will still be asked (unless both 
UserName and Password are blank)
```


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

well, there is that, but more importantly, if you want to edit any config files, you're supposed to edit the ones in the config directory (this was changed to allow readonly installations and update config files without destroying custom settings)


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guys!. One (or both) of the suggestions fixed the problem.


----------

